

Ask HN: The most useful equations/instructions in the event of an Apocalypse - betageek

The other side of a business card is always a bit of a waste of space so I want to use it wisely - in the event of an apocalypse, what's the most useful bit of information that would fit* on the back of a business card?<p>* limit is probably ~500 chars in a compact font, i'll send you a copy of the business card if I use your suggestion ;)
======
yannis
Put some instructions using TeX/LaTeX code as it is probably the only language
to survive an Apocalypse

    
    
          \documentclass{article}
          \begin{document}
          \def\alist{boil water, keep calm, move to countyside, 
            carry a knife, take food, take clothes, take 3 books}
          \makeatletter
          \@for \i:=\alist \do{
            \texttt{\i $\rightarrow$ }
          }
          \makeatother
          \end{document}

------
adr_
"DON'T PANIC"

~~~
betageek
that's a keeper ;)

------
noonespecial
while ( apocalypse ) { run("like hell") }

